# Nice Bass



## Josh In PcolaFL (Jul 27, 2010)

I went to one of bass fishing holes Thursday afternoon after school and threw a 4inch cherry color finesse worm. as soon as it hit the water i let it sink about half way down, i went to twitch it and the fish was already on! Got me all up in the pads, got her out luckly. finally got her up on bank and it was a whopping 4lbs. haha. Ended up catching a smaller one 10 mins later. not bad for fishing for 30mins.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

I know that spot... 

Great fish!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job fer a short stay!!! Congrats!


----------



## Josh In PcolaFL (Jul 27, 2010)

Jason said:


> Nice job fer a short stay!!! Congrats!


thanks man.


----------



## Josh In PcolaFL (Jul 27, 2010)

Mike aka FishWerks said:


> I know that spot...
> 
> Great fish!


cool. dont give it away. haha.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I know that spot to, I bet there are horses near by


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

is it off johnson


----------



## perdidofisher (Oct 19, 2011)

its off mobile hwy this may sound crazy but i fish there couple times a week on my way to work and I've cuaght that same fish before 4lbs theres one more thats almost that big bout 3 and some change in there aswell when the water levels go down you can see all the fish its like fishing in a fish tank. I hope you through it back i wanna catch him again.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I didn't know they would let you fish in that pond, I have been there looking at it but never fished it.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice catch man! Good lookin fish!


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Thats spot's in Milton, or was it Pace, ahhh... ya over there. :whistling:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Its right down the road from my house.


----------



## Josh In PcolaFL (Jul 27, 2010)

perdidofisher said:


> its off mobile hwy this may sound crazy but i fish there couple times a week on my way to work and I've cuaght that same fish before 4lbs theres one more thats almost that big bout 3 and some change in there aswell when the water levels go down you can see all the fish its like fishing in a fish tank. I hope you through it back i wanna catch him again.


ya i did. i always catch and release there. ive always caught little ones there until i caught that one.haha. i knew there was a few big ones in there cuz i saw them last year wen we werent getting alot of rain. the pond all the way in the back is full of guppies. i call it the guppy pond. haha.


----------



## Josh In PcolaFL (Jul 27, 2010)

CatHunter said:


> I didn't know they would let you fish in that pond, I have been there looking at it but never fished it.


yeah they let u fish there. just have to watch for those snakes. as long as u dont leave the place a mess theyll let u. at least thats the way i see it. the people out there have never said a thing about me fishing out there. people r always friendly. its a good place to take kids out there for a little fishin. lots of little bass and a few nice ones like i caught. ive never seen any bluegill in there. there might be a catfish or two in there. haha.


----------



## Josh In PcolaFL (Jul 27, 2010)

jstblsd said:


> Nice catch man! Good lookin fish!


thanks man!


----------



## Josh In PcolaFL (Jul 27, 2010)

Mike aka FishWerks said:


> Thats spot's in Milton, or was it Pace, ahhh... ya over there. :whistling:


haha. seems like people already know the honey hole. oh well. haha.


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

is that the pond on mobile highway in front of that r.v. park? if so i fished there as a kid and i thought you had to live in the r.v. park now to fish.


----------



## Josh In PcolaFL (Jul 27, 2010)

stuckinthetrees said:


> is that the pond on mobile highway in front of that r.v. park? if so i fished there as a kid and i thought you had to live in the r.v. park now to fish.


oh no. this is the Equestrian center on mobile hwy. people stay there if with there rvs wen they their horses out there. theres still a good number of fish in there. all they feed on is snakes, bass, minnows, mice, frogs, crawfish, and maybe a bird or 2. theres no bream in there for them to feed on. but i always catch them on finesse or trick worms there. they will blow up on a chug bug. i always catch and release there so, i can keep catching fish there wen i have a short amount of time to fish.


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

ive fished it a few times coming or going to another fishin' hole in beulah. never caught one that big though! took my kids over there and wore out the bream on crickets. threw um all back obviously. they probably taste like horse dookie!


----------



## Josh In PcolaFL (Jul 27, 2010)

Mike Moore said:


> ive fished it a few times coming or going to another fishin' hole in beulah. never caught one that big though! took my kids over there and wore out the bream on crickets. threw um all back obviously. they probably taste like horse dookie!


hahahaha. nice, i didnt know there was bream in there. ive never seen any in there. how big were they?


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Josh In Pcola said:


> hahahaha. nice, i didnt know there was bream in there. ive never seen any in there. how big were they?


big enough to eat........... not 12 inchers though :whistling:


----------



## Josh In PcolaFL (Jul 27, 2010)

Mike Moore said:


> big enough to eat........... not 12 inchers though :whistling:


haha, nice. have caught any catfish out of there?


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Josh In Pcola said:


> haha, nice. have caught any catfish out of there?


nope


----------

